# installing FreeBSD



## kraskata (Feb 25, 2013)

hello guys, 
I'm new to the forum and I have got some questions about installing FreeBSD on a servers  

Recently I bought a server -DELL Poweredge R210 and I was wonder if anyone manage to install FreeBSD on it and if so please could you send as the steps I need to fallow. 

Thanks in advance.

chris


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you read the FreeBSD Handbook on installing FreeBSD yet?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2013)

Start here: Handbook: Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD 9.X and Later


----------

